# Something better than ventrac



## rogerh (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here and I'm hoping someone can direct me to a small sidewalk snow removal machine with a cab that is better than ventrac we currently have the smaller ventrack that we use at a hospital the problem is it is so lightweight it tears the frame at the axles. It is too heavy of a machine for the material it's constructed out of. I like the size and being able to get around tight spaces but the brush the bristles are to dence, so anything over an inch of snow it should sit straight up and straight down and when you look behind you you have cleared nothing. And yes that is what the broom angled nothing like the cab goes on swiftly and quickly with ease. It's constantly throwing drive belts which there are a couple that are hard to get to. We would never buy this machine ever again I'm sure someone out there has to be experiencing the same thing


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe look at a 1025R Deere?

Have you given @Ventrac a chance to help you?


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Not sure about the tearing of your frame, but the rest sounds much like operator error.

Takes us literally 2 minutes tops to change attachments on our 4200's and they've all worked excellent.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Where is Todd on this one?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> Where is Todd on this one?


He is bizzie


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Where is Todd on this one?


Apparently protesting


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

rogerh said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I'm hoping someone can direct me to a small sidewalk snow removal machine with a cab that is better than ventrac we currently have the smaller ventrack that we use at a hospital the problem is it is so lightweight it tears the frame at the axles. It is too heavy of a machine for the material it's constructed out of. I like the size and being able to get around tight spaces but the brush the bristles are to dence, so anything over an inch of snow it should sit straight up and straight down and when you look behind you you have cleared nothing. And yes that is what the broom angled nothing like the cab goes on swiftly and quickly with ease. It's constantly throwing drive belts which there are a couple that are hard to get to. We would never buy this machine ever again I'm sure someone out there has to be experiencing the same thing


Maybe with the damage your talking about you need something bigger. Always herd good things about ventrac tho. https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/12560/item/1994-trackless-mt-series-v-76835


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> He is bizzie


Very Bizzie.....


----------



## wilcox (Nov 3, 2011)

We run 5 ventracs and never had any problems with belts braking. We have used the broom in snow 3-5" with no problems. It removes snow down to the pavement. Are you sure you have the broom rotating the correct way? We run all brooms but do have the v-plow. The plows seldom get used. The brooms do such a good job.


----------

